# Interesting Trick!



## Blake Bowden (Apr 24, 2011)

Interesting Trick- Take your lodge number and double it, add 5, now multiply by 50, and add your age. Add the number of days in a year (365), Subtract 615 the first 3 (or 2 or 4) numbers of the result will be your lodge number the last 2 will be your age.


----------



## 8thGenerationTexan (Apr 24, 2011)

wow that is pretty cool


----------



## Beathard (Apr 24, 2011)

Isn't math fun!


----------



## jwhoff (Apr 24, 2011)

Not when you're days away from 60.


----------



## Dow Mathis (Jun 27, 2011)

Now, who has the kind of time to come up with those silly things? 

Fun Stuff, though.


----------



## MikeMay (Jun 27, 2011)

jwhoff said:


> Not when you're days away from 60.


 
Brother, excel spreadsheets work wonders for those of us getting up there in age.....


----------



## RedTemplar (Jun 27, 2011)

I certainly need a spreadsheet. My a$$ has spread almost all the way across the bed.


----------



## MikeMay (Jun 27, 2011)

RedTemplar said:


> I certainly need a spreadsheet. My a$$ has spread almost all the way across the bed.


 
Brain Bleach....I neeeeeeeds me some brain bleach!!!


----------



## Dow Mathis (Jun 28, 2011)

MikeMay said:


> Brain Bleach....I neeeeeeeds me some brain bleach!!!



LOL.  Thank goodness I didn't have a mouthful of coffee when I read that.


----------



## jwhoff (Jun 29, 2011)

Brain bleach!  

hmy:

I don't know if that works but I'm sure gonna take a gallon or so with me tomorrow morning.  WOW!  

Talk about Pivot Tables!

...

:sneaky2:



:


----------

